# Houston Spring 2011



## IamWEB (Apr 22, 2011)

Seeing as this competition is now official (and I know several people from the Dallas Open who are happy to have a Houston one ), here's the thread.

Date: (Sat.) May 21, 2011.
Venue: Stratford High School (Auditorium) -> 14555 Fern Drive in Houston, TX 77079
WCA Delegate: Jeremy Fleicshman

*Here* is the main website and registration page, and *here* is it's official WCA page.

I don't know if I'm going yet, but I hope so...

Practice!


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2011)

I have plans for Friday night as well as Sunday, so I'm going to fly in early Saturday morning and leave that night. I'll get in at 6:40am and leave at 9:20pm. I know I can get a ride to the airport with Jeremy that night because his flight is around the same time, but I'm not sure how I'm going to get to the venue yet. Would anyone from the area be able to pick me up at IAH that morning and then head over to the venue with me? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.

Looking at the schedule, I can guarantee that if I help scramble for the first rounds of 2, 3, and 4 we'll have a considerable amount of spare time (given that we have people willing to judge). I'll offer my services in exchange for another round of 2x2 and/or OH. Your call, Aditya.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 22, 2011)

Im going! its local for me. http://houstoncubing.cubegeek.net/ join the group (its free)


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> Im going! its local for me.


 
Oh, hey Sumeet. I didn't realize that you're actually from the Houston area. Any chance you might be able to pick me up at the airport that morning and go to the competition with me?


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Oh, hey Sumeet. I didn't realize that you're actually from the Houston area. Any chance you might be able to pick me up at the airport that morning and go to the competition with me?


 
I probably can. (things may change because I may have things to do like to go a swim meet, but probably not) I just need to know the gate and stuff like that.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> I probably can. (things may change because I may have things to do like to go a swim meet, but probably not) I just need to know the gate and stuff like that.



Yeah, of course I'd give you the flight details. Just let me know for sure whether or not you'll be able to at least a week in advance, please. Thanks.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 22, 2011)

sure


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 22, 2011)

If adding another round works out, gogogo 2x2x2.


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 22, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> If adding another round works out, gogogo 2x2x2.


 
Agreed. See you guys there.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Apr 24, 2011)

A few friends and I are thinking about driving over from Florida for this.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 24, 2011)

Davepencilguin said:


> A few friends and I are thinking about driving over from Florida for this.


 
Long time no see. :3
Wesley, too? xD


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 25, 2011)

If Wesley goes, I'll do everything I possibly can to be there.
You guys are my heroes!!


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 25, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> I'll do everything I possibly can to be there.



Fixed. Do this.


----------



## Davepencilguin (May 2, 2011)

We're still trying to iron out the details, but I don't believe Wessley will be able to come.
Assuming all goes well, I'll bring along 3 other guys, Glenn, Chris, and Patrick.
Glenn and Chris can cube, but I'm still trying to convince them to compete.


----------



## IamWEB (May 2, 2011)

Davepencilguin said:


> We're still trying to iron out the details, but I don't believe Wessley will be able to come.


 
*;_;
*


----------



## sa11297 (May 17, 2011)

Hey Anthony, do you still need a ride?


----------



## Anthony (May 18, 2011)

Actually, I'm covered now. Thanks though.

Just a few days away.. I'm not really looking forward to driving to the airport at 4am, but I guess that's a price I have to pay to get an extra night out with friends.
There are a whole lot fewer competitors signed up for this than the Dallas competition Michael and I organized, which has its pros and cons. Could be pretty chill, I suppose.


----------



## AnthonyP (May 20, 2011)

I know this is a bit last minute, but does anyone have a spare 2x2 and 4x4 they can let me use during the competition? My 2x2 has a hollow mechanism, so it's not allowed under WCA regulations, and my 4x4 exploded. I'm trying to put together my 4x4, but I'm not sure if I may miss pieces or if I may not be able to learn how to put it back together.

Thanks!


----------



## AnthonyP (May 22, 2011)

Alright, so I uploaded some videos from the competition. I'll wait until the WCA results are updated to list people's names and note times if possible. I may need some help identifying people, though.

[video]http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=PLE86381F598E63EDF[/video]


----------



## IamWEB (May 22, 2011)

Sure, I'm the guy who wasn't there .

I heard it went well .


----------



## AnthonyP (May 22, 2011)

Yeah, we actually went quite ahead of schedule. We were able to get in 5x5 and pyraminx.


----------



## cannon4747 (May 23, 2011)

this competition was great and i had a blast. i hope someone finds a delegate closer to texas so that we can do this more often.


----------



## sa11297 (May 23, 2011)

the competition was great. i am uploading videos as I am typing this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqEB2qgOdeg 3x3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cmPOxFD8ME OH
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5OCM1HGeUY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9QnFz37HSQ 2x2


----------



## Anthony (May 23, 2011)

cannon4747 said:


> this competition was great and i had a blast. i hope someone finds a delegate closer to texas so that we can do this more often.


 
That's not the issue; there simply isn't a delegate close to Texas atm.


----------



## cannon4747 (May 26, 2011)

Make another delegate then


----------



## Aditya (May 30, 2011)

The results have been posted. You can see the pictures of the competition here: http://houstoncubing.cubegeek.net/events.html


----------

